# Pole to house powerline?



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

During this steady barrage of falling limbs my pole to house powerline has been torn from the side of my house and is laying on the ground. I still have power. Anyone know who's responsible for repair, me or DTE?


----------



## whatever (Jan 13, 2011)

d.t.e


----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 1, 2013)

They are. Anything on the outside of the building is in their hands.... Although I have seen where they have the home owner repair the mounting apparatus but I would contact them ASAP as that is a major safety issue


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, I haven't called yet but plan to soon.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Soon is not a good answer. VERY DANGEROUS SITUATION.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

> Anything on the outside of the building is in their hands....


No, the service drop from the transformer to the service entrance cable splice or the weatherhead is their responsibility. After that it's all your baby, but linemen have been known to correct issues between the meter and drop splice if you are extra nice to them.


----------



## reaper (Apr 22, 2009)

what esox said..


----------



## Runaway2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yup transformer to the splice on your weather is all DTE. From the splice to your service is your responsibility. Give em' a call. I have alot of experience in the electricity field 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Runaway2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yup transformer to the splice on your weather head on your service mast is all DTE. From the splice to your service is your responsibility. Give em' a call. I have alot of experience in the electric field 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Runaway2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Idk why that posted twice sorry guys


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Well, I tried calling it in yesterday but got tired of waiting on hold. Got through first thing this morning. Received an conformation number but no repair date yet. The wire pulled from the side of my house wasn't inside conduit. I am curious if they will want to update, guess I will find out soon enough.

Not long after I posted my question another limb from my neighbors silver maple trees took out my cable and phone line. Lol. Something needs to go with these trees as they hang well over our line and very tall. I told the wife when we moved in these silver maples shooting limbs out over our house is nothing but annual problems. I cringe with the thought of new siding being installed next year. Lol 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Its only secondary voltage. Triplex is tough, just let it be and contact them. You might have to install a new screw in insulator on your house though.


----------



## Runaway2 (Jan 25, 2013)

cakebaker said:


> Its only secondary voltage. Triplex is tough, just let it be and contact them. You might have to install a new screw in insulator on your house though.


Yea that


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

They installed a new insulator and reattached the drop back to the house. These guys are working around the clock on christmas day.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

When it gets warm out, have someone come out and bury that drop line. You will like the view a lot better, and won't ever have to worry about tree limbs taking it down, again.


----------

